# FG Banking policy



## Sunny (29 Oct 2009)

Do FG get their policy from the Financial Times or something?

http://www.rte.ie/business/2009/1029/banks.html

I don't have anything against the living wills idea but how the hell would they break up AIB and BOI? Also this thing about seperating public utility banking from Investment banking. What Irish Bank lost significant money in investment banking? All of this is copy and pasted from ideas originating in the UK and many of them have already been dismissed over there.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (29 Oct 2009)

FG are seriously missing the plot here.  

If FG want to change the culture so that those funding the banks are aware that they will never be bailed out again, then the banks simply won't be able to fund themselves. 

The reason depositors and senior bondholders are being protected is not because we owe some duty of care to them but that as soon as we default on them or let it be known that the future possibility of such a default is very real then we undermine the whole model.


----------



## mercman (29 Oct 2009)

FG Banking Policy should be renamed Russian Roulette. A parcel of Goons. Between Kenny, Bruton, Hogan and rest of their front bench their total IQ couldn't be more than 10.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Oct 2009)

> Kenny, Bruton, Hogan and rest of their front bench their total IQ couldn't be more than 10.



I don't know about Kenny and Hogan but Kenny does not seem that bright to me.

Bruton is a clever guy with a high IQ. He just subverts it to populist politics which is very disappointing.

Where is Lee when they are formulating economic policies?


----------

